# Orange Tiny Terror/Dark Terror



## UnderTheSign (Jun 4, 2011)

So apart from GASing all over effects and all that, I'm in the market for a new amp as well... 

Overall, the Tiny Terror seems ideal for me - it's small, I can hook it up to a 1x12" cab at home and hook it up to the 4x12" in our rehearsal space or when gigging. I've played it at a local store (no effects or whatever hooked up, though) The only issue I found was the lack of an effect loop, which apparently can be problematic when using things like reverb etc. 

Recently though Orange released the Dark Terror. The YouTube clips are less-than-impressive to say the least, butttt it has an effect loop! There are no reviews to be found online however, and I can't seem to find a local store that carries it.

This vid also got me doubtin'... The Orange amps are 100-120 cheaper, but if this one's more flexible and provides me with a better sound, why not wait for that extra paycheck, hm?



I guess TL;DR would be, has anyone tried the Dark Terror? Any comments on it? The Egnater, what about it? Any other suggestions for smaller tube heads (that you can still crank up during rehearsal/gigs)?

note - as for the eternal "what sound are you looking for?" question, I'm mainly after that lovely warm fuzzy sound you can get from an Orange, but hey, a slightly more flexible amp won't do any harm


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Did that guy say his cabs both have "Eminence Vintage 30 speakers"?


----------



## slothrop (Jun 4, 2011)

Someone posted a vid of the Dark Terror a couple days ago on this site and I thought it sounded pretty good, but I need to hear more.


----------



## morbider (Jun 4, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Did that guy say his cabs both have "Eminence Vintage 30 speakers"?



I believe he did


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 4, 2011)

I know jack all about speakers so won't comment on that one... heh.

Sloth, you're right, I just did a better search and found the Jaden Rose Musikmesse overview for example, and it has Fred playing one... Sounds good. The clips on youtube are usually very hit/miss as I've seen a bloody horribly one as well.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 4, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Did that guy say his cabs both have "Eminence Vintage 30 speakers"?



Eminence used to make V30 clones. The Governor is supposed to be their newest version of the V30. 

If you read the description on YouTube, he says they are Eminence V30 Clones.


----------



## thepylestory (Jun 4, 2011)

hell yes! i wanna know more about the dark terror. the latest guitar world talk about it briefly. so if anyone has one make some vids and post that shit up!!


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jun 5, 2011)

I was at my store today trying out a bunch of the "lunchbox" amps and was really hoping my decision would be the tiny terror, however it was not to be. The jetcity picovalve wasn't too good the orange was much better but lacked something the vox nighttrain was pretty nice but the winner for me turned out to be the egnater tweaker 15w with matching 112 cab, amazing, check that one out.


----------



## sage (Jun 5, 2011)

Another one to check out is the Traynor Dark Horse. Lots of versatility there and some pretty tasty tone, too. I tried one out next to the Mesa Transatlantic and it was no contest. No FX loop though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 6, 2011)

The best "giggable lunchbox" amp out there right now, IMHO, is the Jet City JCA20H.

The most versatile "lunchbox" amp out there right now is, IMHO, the Blackstar HT-5.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that you mention the HT-5, I suddenly remember the HT-20! Wonder how that'd be...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 6, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Now that you mention the HT-5, I suddenly remember the HT-20! Wonder how that'd be...



Very nice amp, but the HT-5 and JCA20 have a little extra "something" that, somehow, the HT-20 doesn't have.


----------



## edsped (Jun 7, 2011)

Any 5 watter is totally giggable, but band practice might be a different story.

But speaking of the HT-5, the improved HT-5R is just now coming out. I believe the heads are already available and combos are shipping later this month.

You might want to also look at the Carvin V3 Micro (tons of features) and the H&K Tubemeister, although I'm not sure when the latter is coming out.


----------



## LetsMosey (Jun 7, 2011)

edsped said:


> Any 5 watter is totally giggable, but band practice might be a different story.



You can use it for band practice as well, just as long as you're using monitors of some sort. Same thing as playing live.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm trying to avoid having to mic everything and using monitors. Our rehearsal room does have a decent PA system and good mics, but I'd rather grab a 15-20 watt amp and not have to worry about that


----------



## LetsMosey (Jun 7, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> I'm trying to avoid having to mic everything and using monitors. Our rehearsal room does have a decent PA system and good mics, but I'd rather grab a 15-20 watt amp and not have to worry about that



I think setting everything up with mic's and monitoring yourselves is a good practice to get into. Afterall, if the point of rehearsing is so you sound good live, why not come as close to a live performance in rehearsal as you could? Meaning, if you mic everything up and monitor yourselves live, it's good to get use to the sound and feel of that when rehearsing as well. That's just what I've found helps and works for me... but hey, everyone's different.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a real nice demo. Thanks!


----------



## Tritono (Aug 4, 2011)

the dark terror in that review sounds amazing for my taste. creamy saturation and lovely clean, not harsh. Im seriously considering that amp. Im from Chile, I will need to pay taxes and shipping. The bad part is that I need a cab and I cant found a decent one locally. If I import the dark terror + 2x12 orange cab, without taxes (with shipping), it will be like $1000 

Why all the great gear is outside of my country?


----------



## Jaden (Aug 4, 2011)

best dark terror vid ive seen is by Doug here:


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my, that actually does sound rather tasty.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 5, 2011)

Ohh man been after a lunchbox amp for a while and I am now so torn between the Dark Terror and the Hughes and Kettner TubeMeister 18..... Think I am being pulled in though by the Dark side....


----------



## Sephael (Aug 9, 2011)

Zzounds lists it being in stock Sept 10, AMS the 31st of this month. 

So yeah, no one should buy one so that they are still in stock when I can get one the middle of Sept.


----------



## Shor (Aug 9, 2011)

Thomann has the Dark Terror listed as coming in on the 19th of August, but that is the same for all Orange products not in stock, so I suppose it might be wrong.

I did however place a pre-order for one...I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 10, 2011)

They possibly just get a delivery straight from Orange of multiple products.
I'm picking up the tubemeister this afternoon, ordered it from Music Store where it actually was in stock (and where you can use paypal for paying, which Thomann doesn't do). Worst case scenario I'll be able to record some stuff during the week end, not sure I'll have time enough to do it tonight.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 10, 2011)

Jaden said:


> best dark terror vid ive seen is by Doug here:


----------



## Shor (Aug 11, 2011)

Bumping...because thomann got Orange Dark Terror in stock, and I just got an email saying they've sent mine!
Looking forward to picking it up wednesday or thursday next week!


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

congrats...and damn you...but mostly congrats


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 11, 2011)

Dudes, I just went to my local guitar store of win and was delighted to see an Orange Dark Terror sitting on top of a matching black 'Orange' 1x12. I had my guitar on me, tuned to drop A# (Ola Englund style!), and to be honest, wasn't expecting much. I was thinking it would just be a tiny terror with more gain, and when you think of Orange amps and metal, you think more of Sludgy, stonery, doomy metal, and being a Gojira-ey metal guy, That was unacceptable. And with a drop A# guitar, I was expecting a loose ass flobby sounding amp.

I was hella wrong!

Plugged straight into it, and it was tight! Like tighter than a Dual Recto front ended with a tubescreamer, and then some. Obviously it didn't have the 'humongous-ness' and the balls of the recto, but for crying out loud it's a lunchbox amp! I was a little sacred of the lack of a 3 band EQ, but the shape control is all you need on an orange. It takes you from crazy middy to uber scoopy , and I like a good bit of bass, a bit more mids and treble somewhere between, so technically, the dark terror wouldn't be capable. But wow. The mids of the thing were so powerful, I had it just a little on the scooped side and it sounded Brutal! And the amount of gain....Hwooooh. I didn't think that the day I would say this would come, but it matches, of even surpassed the amount of gain on the 5150, and unlike the 5150, it's clarity with the gain cranked was unbelievable, though i'd never have it that high. And the humongousness problem? Fixed with the OD of my choice, the Way Huge Green Rhino.

The only reason, literally, the only reason I didn't purchase, was that it was single channel. It has great cleans, Godlike distortion, but you can't switch between them on the fly. Basically, when a 'Dual Dark Terror' is made, I shall purchase.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

I have one sitting in my shopping cart along with a Green Rhino and a MXR 10 band. Angus, would you say a noise suppressor was needed with it?


Also would like to see a Duel Dark Terror (foot switchable would be nice since they wouldn't have to add an fx loop in like they did with tiny terror since dark terror already has one)


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Aug 12, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Can't wait to try one out because now I'm GASing for one.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'd throw in a noise gate of some sort in there. I've got the new noise clamp from MXR, which works great. Try this: Plug your guitar straight into the input of the noise gate, and the output of the noise gate into your non-noisy pedals, and from the last pedal in that chain into the input of the amp. Then from the send of the noise gate, go into your noisy pedals, and from the output of the final pedal in the chain, go into the return of the noise gate. 

So yeah, get a noise gate. I wouldn't go with the Boss one, it seems to take a bit of your top end away,and the smart gate doesn't have send and return options, so i'd go with the ISP decimator or the MXR noise clamp.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 12, 2011)

MXR Noise Clamp: James - YouTube

Yeeeeaaaahhhhh.

EDIT:

Guys, I just made a new thread on Metal Micro Amps, So if you guys have anything to say about the competition, please input! Because as great as this sounded, there might just be a gem within the others. I'm talking Jet City JCA22H, Carvin V3M, Engl Gigmaster, Krank Rev Jr. Pro and Even the EVH 5150III micro!


----------



## Sephael (Aug 13, 2011)

Gotta say thanks for the heads up on the Noise Clamp, not only $60 cheaper than the regular decimator, but X configurable like the G string at well under half the cost. Granted the ISP is probably at least slightly better, but on my budget to get everything I need the Noise Clamp is better.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

I you want dead silence, add in another gate into the effects loop, it'll remove any noise of the amp it self.


----------

